
Apple Updates MacBook with Latest Processors, Longer Battery Life - davidbarker
http://www.apple.com/pr/library/2016/04/19Apple-Updates-MacBook-with-Latest-Processors-Longer-Battery-Life-New-Rose-Gold-Finish.html
======
senthilnayagam
8gb RAM as standard is a good move, extra battery does not hurt.

will macbook air 11 go away, will wait and watch

